# Outdoor Russian Enclosure



## Tom (Jan 23, 2010)

This is my buddy's outdoor russian enclosure. Notice the shallow soaking pool with the stream running out of it. Every night the pool gets flushed when the sprinklers come on and it can also be turned on manually for hot summer days or as needed. Its nice and all, but I told him it was too small.... He still has portions of his back yard that the tortoise ISN'T using. I mean come on the kids can just play IN the tortoise pen can't they?



http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4298447098_d734dc6013_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2750/4298445492_bbd8f28832_b.jpg


----------



## chadk (Jan 23, 2010)

That is awesome! I'm making a pen for my russians this spring. Won't be that pretty... but will be bigger - and more grass and weeds


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2010)

I love it when the tortoise habitat is incorporated into the beauty of the landscape. Too bad there weren't more ground cover, but over all its pretty nice.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 23, 2010)

How much direct sunlight does it get during the daytime?


----------



## Tom (Jan 23, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> How much direct sunlight does it get during the daytime?


Varies with the seasons, but most of the day there is some. There's also shade at all hours too.
This pic is about three years old when it was brand new, and the tort has been in it ever since. He's dong well and there are also more plants in and around it now.

Under the shale hide-outs there is sand on one side and soil on the other for digging/burrowing. My buddy dug it down pretty deep and made big "chambers" and then filled it with the different substrates. He can always lift off the top to check on him. He still has an indoor enclosure for weather extremes, but spends most days out in the pen.


----------



## Isa (Jan 23, 2010)

It looks very nice  thanks for sharing!


----------

